# The Courthouse Norfolk - August 2014 (Demolished Oct 14)



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits The Courthouse!*

One thing I do love about heading far and wide to places from night to morning is the beautiful sunrises you often see, quick pull over to capture it breaking across a field, an soon off for another hour or so journey to this wonderful courthouse, which had my interest straight from when it was posted.

Closed around 2001 and with not much decay set in, it certainly appealed to me more than the farmhouses and cottages I had been dishing out lately, so giving credit where its due to _Mikeymutt_ for some splendid info as without it, I can imagine id have set every alarm off in the whole place 

The explore itself was a rather splendid one to be exact, I was unsure how much I would like doing this place, but its turned out to be one of my favourites this year, the cells holding my interest a lot more than the rest despite its cleaner state, reading the scribbles in the cells and seeing some odd pieces of paper further back it made a pleasant change, also dodging the alarms and what seemed to be cameras (unsure if working) was rather fun aswel the fun you just cant get from cottages anyway.

Of course no further history than it closed around 2001 enjoy folks!


IMGP9499 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9496 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9492 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9477 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9476 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9474 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9471 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9469 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9467 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9466 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9464 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9462 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9461 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9460 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9458 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9457 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9444 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9465 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP9473 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

_Cheers for looking as always more to follow soon - Mockingbird!_


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2014)

Off.The.Hook. 
we all know hey all exist, its just they never get reported like this. 
Top drawer with the access and the photos. Keep pushing the boundaries


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

Great explore there fella, love the last shot especially the mirror top left looking down on you..


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the look of this place and a great set of photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 18, 2014)

Glad you got to see this one..great photos.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Very cool - nice work as ever. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice indeed and great photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

Cheers peeps


----------



## Kezz44 (Aug 18, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 18, 2014)

You've done it again! Great stuff, looking forward to your next one.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> You've done it again! Great stuff, looking forward to your next one.



Thank you Tumble yet without Mikeymutts info probably wouldnt of seen it, as I said got to be one of my favs this year and I have a fair amount of favs


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Aug 18, 2014)

ace work this is right up my street would love to go here


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

Northantz_Urbex said:


> ace work this is right up my street would love to go here



Cheers mate, it was very much up my street to


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome report mate and great set of photos. Glad you included the cell selfies!!


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 19, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Awesome report mate and great set of photos. Glad you included the cell selfies!!



Inspired by you chap  glad you like it


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2014)

Those are some very moody photos! Nice one.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 24, 2014)

krela said:


> Those are some very moody photos! Nice one.



Thanks mate, but would you expect anything other than moody from me


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fantastic set! 
Bet I won't manage to not set off the alarms!


----------



## jaket (Aug 25, 2014)

hey chap! know where this is. Great pics, just down the road from me! what's the status with the site atm? Isn't there some some plans for that old building??
J


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 2, 2014)

What a crazy report! The cells and shot 11 are winners. Very very nice


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 7, 2014)

derelictwom said:


> What a crazy report! The cells and shot 11 are winners. Very very nice



Thank you


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 28, 2014)

Good job you did this..it's all being demolished at the min..every bit of it..and it's so good why we have sites like this to document these places.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 28, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Good job you did this..it's all being demolished at the min..every bit of it..and it's so good why we have sites like this to document these places.



woah! surprised by that.... shame not many others saw it though, cheers for the info on it again


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2014)

If it has been demolished it might be nice to rename the thread so that it really is Documentation.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 28, 2014)

krela said:


> If it has been demolished it might be nice to rename the thread so that it really is Documentation.



I tried to re title my thread from here but the edit tools go now after so long don't they.


----------



## krela (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah they do. I can rename threads of you pm me.


----------



## brenest84 (Oct 28, 2014)

great photos 
had a couple of visits there myself but that was due to some driving offences


----------

